# What is a good fiber?



## Magnolia65 (Dec 3, 2007)

I continue to try different brands of fiber, since Drs. have said to increase fiber. Have any of you tried Heather's Tummy Fiber?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

What a coincidence..I was going to ask the same question, since my gastro doctor told me the same thing just last week...He did mention to eat a lot of salads.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I personally take Equalactin. I've taken two tablets a day for over 10 years now. It was a lifesaver for me when I was having daily severe cramping!


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have had no success with fiber in supplement form. However, recently I found out that cereals high in wheat bran work really well for me.


----------



## Naomi889 (Sep 11, 2005)

I think Fybogel (name now changed to Senokot), i.e. Ispaghula husk, is the best fibre - don't know what it is called in the U.S.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

When I feel the need for it, I use a product called Fiberwise. It blends soluble and insoluble fibers from a number of sources with aloe, burdock, ginger, peppermint, licorice, grape seed and green tea. While it unfortunately tastes a bit like Tang, I can see a real difference in my stools after just a couple of days. It's not my primary treatment for my D; but it does have a noticable effect.Mark


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

I use metamucil and ground flax. Also, for breakfast I usually eat All Bran or Raisin Bran. Having changed my diet sometime ago i.e. no fast food, no colas, little lean red meat and skinless turkey/chicken and fish with the above fibre has helped. I get my chicken from a Hutteritte Colony and they're terrific. Came home once with a store bought whole meal deal and could not stand it. The Western Diet is a killer! Would like to go back to making food from scratch. Maybe one day I'll take this as a hobby.I do experiment a little with fibres. Trying some hemp hearts now... though suspended it due to C. Difficille recently. I do not like Benefibre... doesn't dissolve as claimed. Use off & on physillium wheat fiber (spelling) found in my supermarket (SuperStore... Loblaws) very cheap compared to health food stores.Simple choices like 12 grains, whole wheat, broiled instead of fried. Brown rice, lots of vegetables (I make a great pot of soup) etc. Again, fast food is a killer. Would rather eat the paper it comes with. I have no luck with salads... not sure if it's the dressing or just the amount of lettuce found in most. Lemon juice instead of oily dressings help... not as tasty sometimes. I like nuts especially almonds but cannot eat too many... 12 max. Hope this helps,Tony (nice guy in rural Saskatchewan, Canada)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rowe, or anyone really, eat your salads after your meal not on an empty stomach, it can really help.Its important to get both soulable and insoluable fiber from your diet.Not all IBSers tolerate fiber well though and for some it may take up to eight weeks to adjust to it, hopefully sooner though.Some give up early because it can increase symptoms at first and for some IBSers, it just doesn't work out to well. The body has to adjust though so start small at first.KONSYL has one of the highest soulable fiber on the market.http://www.konsyl.com/http://www.gicare.com/pated/psyllium.htmFibercon and equalactin are good insoulable fibers. http://www.gicare.com/pated/polycarbophil.htmA person might need to be careful in what they eat in regards to fibers, like fruits, some fruits, especially if a person eats a lot can trigger IBS through fructose. Beans and some vegetables can cause more gas trouble. I think the fiber Heather recommends is easier on the gut, but don't know that much about it really.Magnolia are you d or c or d/c predomiante?"Constipation can be lessened with a high-fiber diet. If a laxative is needed, osmotic laxatives such as Miralax, sorbitol or lactulose (all of which are prescription drugs) are recommended over stimulant laxatives. Stimulant laxatives, when taken over a period of time, may harm the bowel and should be avoided for chronic use. Most over-the-counter varieties are stimulant laxatives, including "natural" laxatives containing senna. In some patients, it is helpful to retrain the bowel by using the bathroom at the same time every day, usually after a meal, staying no longer than 15-20 minutes at a time."http://216.109.125.130/search/cache?ei=UTF...=1&.intl=us


----------

